# the mad max dodge neon



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

thought you guys would get a kick out of this......its a 3liter v6 neon with a m90 supercharger
























this pic is when it had the smaller m62 charger on it











[Modified by joeZX6, 11:09 PM 5-15-2002]


----------



## German Muscle (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (joeZX6)*

wow


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (German Muscle)*

oogly


----------



## VR6'n (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (speed51133)*

OMG that thing is nasty http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## synthsis (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (VR6'n)*

wonder what it runs??


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (synthsis)*

quote:[HR][/HR]wonder what it runs??







[HR][/HR]​
suprised it does run


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (nigel)*

oh c`mon guys it may look ghetto but so do some of the stuff that vortexers come up with i give it props if for nothing else originality


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (joeZX6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]oh c`mon guys it may look ghetto but so do some of the stuff that vortexers come up with i give it props if for nothing else originality[HR][/HR]​I'm with you. It sure is ugly, but I'm into it. 
Supercharged sixer in a neon? It ought to be fast.


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (Stephen Webb)*

quote:[HR][/HR]oh c`mon guys it may look ghetto but so do some of the stuff that vortexers come up with i give it props if for nothing else originality
I'm with you. It sure is ugly, but I'm into it. 
Supercharged sixer in a neon? It ought to be fast.[HR][/HR]​should handle well too...


----------



## jooe (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (nigel)*

Oh my god!!!


----------



## flyjetta (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (jooe)*

that things a junkyard dog!


----------



## 88JETTEXTREME (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (joeZX6)*

Yeah it's fugly and the thing is this is a forum for VW's so if there is a ugly ass neon on here then I'm going to say somthing.


----------



## vwdriver92 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (88JETTEXTREME)*

who cares if it is ugly, That is a pretty wicked creation and I bet it hauls some AS$


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (joeZX6)*

where's samrabbit when we need him?


----------



## Futura-GTI (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (16v)*

All I can say is wow...it looks like a junkyard so he probably didn't pay for the goods but...it's probably fast...if it runs... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for trying.


----------



## Wild Monkey (Feb 23, 2001)

Some people are crazy. I wish I was one of those people.


[Modified by Wild Monkey, 4:44 AM 5-17-2002]


----------



## maddassbus (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (Wild Monkey)*

What Futura-GTI said
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 96jetta (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (maddassbus)*

haha .. that thing is the ghettoist of the ghetto
no way it would be street legal, you wouldn't be able to see out the window
love the gauges too


----------



## lowandslow (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (96jetta)*

Was that made on the Junkyard wars show?
I can just see the title now........You have 10 hours to make this POS Neon a boosted POS


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (lowandslow)*

coooooooooooool! now that takes some fabrication skills and guts to do.







the fact he actually did everything from what appears to be a junkyard and did everything himself deserves much respect.








ohhhh and you can see over a 4" cowl hood without a problem ( my background is domestic hotrods, muscle cars, etc.. so i've driven many a vehicle with a cowl hood.. heck i have a 2" cowl hood for my mustang as it is... and based on the angles in the picture which arn't the best..but i'd say that's probably around a 4-5" high cowl on the driver side sloping down to about 3 or so on the passenger side. *shrug*


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (Gary C)*

I'm with the "damn that's cool and shows alot of creativity" crowd. That thing is bad assed! I'm not a Neon fan, I wouldn't build the thing that way myself, but it's budget hp taken to the nth degree. Very trick.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (Andrew Stauffer)*

just an FYI, the car from Mad Max movie was a 1973 Ford Falcon XB GT coupe, supercharger on the car in the movie was useless, not conected, just for the looks. Car is still owned by some dude who collects that stuff. It was a nice piece of art tho' one of my favorite movies. Car did have a V8 in it tho' and they are quite rare and hard to find these days.


----------



## AirCooln (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (joeZX6)*

Anybody else notice that the supercharger in the pics where the car is stationary is not the same as the one in the windsheild as the car is moving?


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (AirCooln)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Anybody else notice that the supercharger in the pics where the car is stationary is not the same as the one in the windsheild as the car is moving?[HR][/HR]​
WOW YOU BROUGHT THIS POST BACK FROM THE DEAD!!!!!!!

yes if u look on his website he upgraded from a m62 to the monsterous m90


----------



## Dextrose (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (joeZX6)*

Where's my *"Welcome To Yesterday"* pic when I need it.





























This thing comes up about once every month to two months. Please make this the last time.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JOHN-E-GTI (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (Dextrose)*

IT"S THE LAST OF THE V8'S MAX!!!
boss a$$ bitchin movie. the dirt under the hood of that neon is priceless. it must double as a street sweeper.


----------



## ncrovo (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (joeZX6)*

I'll push my volkwagen before I would be seen in that POS! Isn't the owner embarassed of that thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for creativity as well he should have used a Gremlin or better yet a civic. All the crap on it, Looks like it's colon blew out! The more I look at it the more it looks like a bag of a$$ holes, look at the overflow tank R/F fender.

[Modified by ncrovo, 11:24 PM 7-8-2002]


[Modified by ncrovo, 11:27 PM 7-8-2002]


----------



## Lukedub (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: the mad max dodge neon (ncrovo)*

I'd pimp it in a MadMax world, but here I'm gonna have to say hell NO.


----------

